# raw chicken leg



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

is it ok to give a dog a raw chicken leg for a treat


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I like to give Odin either just the thigh or the whole leg quarter.something about the drumstick alone had me nervous. But that's just me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Raw is OK, cooked NOT ok.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

so its ok to give them dry dog food in the morning and a raw chicken leg at night.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

no, do not feed half and half, Either go raw all the way all the time or go kibbles all the way all the time. their bodies digest the food very differently from kibbles and willl risk not getting enough nutrition since their bellys dont have time to adjust if you keep changing what they are getting. Once in a while like a bully stick or a raw hide as an extra treat is good, but not as daily food.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Not to contradict u ames... but I think a chicken leg once in a while is ok. But that just my personal preference and Odin has a strong stomach. But I agree, no cooked chicken bones, that's all bad!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Not to contradict u ames... but I think a chicken leg once in a while is ok. But that just my personal preference and Odin has a strong stomach. But I agree, no cooked chicken bones, that's all bad!


thats what I was saying girl, sorry if I was not clear. No contradiction at all. I thought he was asking if he could go with every day: morning kibbles, night time raw. That would be a no from my research. Having a leg every now and then is totally fine of course, like a bully stick or a raw hide, just making it a daily habit that could cause issues and needed nutrients to be lost.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i gave them some food this morning i was going to give them a leg tonight. then i was going to give them another leg Wed. so would it be ok to give a leg on Fridays and one Wednesdays .


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

jaws said:


> i gave them some food this morning i was going to give them a leg tonight. then i was going to give them another leg Wed. so would it be ok to give a leg on Fridays and one Wednesdays .


as in an every week thing? I don't know, but that seems like its a schedule. I would give the leg as a treat not as their food, but that's me.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

So how would you do it i give them treats everyday . So just do one leg a week


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I have fed for YEARS morning kibble and evening raw. That works just fine but you shouldn't mix raw and kibble in one meal I have heard. BUT.... keep chicken legs as a random treat or do some research because chicken alone is not nutritionally sufficient.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

It all depends on who you ask , some say you have to go all raw or all kibble but Iknow many who feed half and half and half like ourselves. I found on raw alone my bullys were too lean looking so we do kibble and raw, just fed at different meal times and it works great for our dogs. I know many breeders of all sorts of breeds who feed this way and it is fine. As a treat I see no issue in it, however like anything new if overdone too quick may cause the runs so if only as a treat do appropriate amounts. I would be more inclined to give chicken backs or quarters vs the leg though.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with Angelbaby it just depends who you ask. I do a mixture because I dont have a large freezer at the moment to hold so much raw food. I feed 3 days raw then 3 days kibble my dogs fast a day in between raw and kibble. Either that or I feed raw of a morning and kibble in the evening. My mentor always fed his dogs for over 30 years a couple cups of kibble and about a half lb raw ground beef. His dogs never seemed to have any issues with it.


----------

